# When to take out the divider...



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

From the crate? Abby has never messed in the crate. She sleeps in the crate and let's me know if she needs to potty. She has been crated when we leave the house up to three hours. She has a 48" crate but has a divider to make it smaller. So when can I take it out? Also when can I add a crate pad? She is 100% pt now. Oh and she is 11 weeks 2 days. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I switched my pup to a bigger crate around 10 or 11 weeks old. I didn't leave anything absorbent in her crate so that I would know if she had an accident in it. If it was a problem, I was going to block off the back part. (It's a plastic crate, not wire.) But she never had any problems in it. So I say try it out and if it doesn't work, you can always put the divider back in.


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

I took the divider out around 12 weeks. My guy likes to sleep stretched all the way out on his side so I wanted him to have plenty of room. He has never once had an accident in his crate and we got him at 8 weeks old. He seems happy and loves to go in there so we leave it out. We have the extra large wire crate. I started out with a blanket in there so I could check for accidents, but he now has his bed in there and has been fine. He is now 18 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado was in a 48" crate from the start and within two weeks he outgrew the section I sectioned off and rather then move the divider back I simply removed it. He was already reliable and he enjoyed the larger space


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Shade said:


> Delgado was in a 48" crate from the start and within two weeks he outgrew the section I sectioned off and rather then move the divider back I simply removed it. He was already reliable and he enjoyed the larger space


Same for us! You can probably remove it now.


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep, took mine out around then. The pad i think you just gotta be sure she wont chew it up.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I took out the divider so will see how it goes tonight. I am going to keep the crate bare....she has never tried to tear anything up, she has a few blankets in the living room but I don't want to risk it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't use dividers or small crates. Puppies naturally do not want to soil their bedding or area so when they do it's because they really had to go and could not help it. Making their area smaller does nothing to prevent them from going when they have to go. All it does is cramp their sleeping area. I tell all my people they only need to buy one crate (large) with no dividers.

Puppies will leave their whelping box to do their business as soon as they are physically able and provided they have an exit to do so.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

She did great with the whole crate...slept all night. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

